# Einsteigerproblem mit Java Web Start



## Anakin (30. Mrz 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe eine Mainklasse, die ich über Java Web Startz starten will. Diese Klasse benötigt einen bestimmten Classpath, den ich über das JNLP-File festlegen will. Kann mir jemand mitteilen, wie ich den Classpath angebe?

Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass auch alle benötigten JAR-Archive (ca. 3-4 müssen im Classpath sein damit meine Mainklasse läuft) auch üpber JWS mitkopiert/installiert werden???

Umgebung:

Webserver auf Port 80
Unterhalb htdocs ist ein Verzeichnis BUKNA welches das notwendige JAR-Archiv enthält.

Folgendes JNLP habe ich unterhalb htdocs:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0" codebase="http://127.0.0.1" href="bukna.jnlp" >
  <information>
     <title>Beispiel</title>
     <vendor>Test</vendor>
     <homepage ref="index.html"/>
     <description>Testclient</description>
     <icon href=""/>
     <offline-allowed/>
  </information>
  <security>
     <all-permissions/>
  </security>
  <resources>
     <j2se version="1.4+" />
     <jar href="BUKNA/NP_Client_BK.jar"/>
  </resources>
  <application-desc main-class="Clientstart" />
</jnlp>
```


----------



## Anakin (30. Mrz 2007)

Hi!

Habe nun über die jar-Tags alle relevanten JARS eingebunden. Da ich Rechte auf dem Client benötige, habe ich die drei Jars mit einem selbst erstelltem Zertifikat signiert.

Beim Start der Anwendung kommt aber nun:

*
Beim Starten/Ausführen der Anwendung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

Titel: Beispiel
Hersteller: Test
Kategorie: Startdateifehler

JAR-Ressourcen in JNLP-Datei sind nicht von demselben Zertifikat signiert

*

Alle drei JARS habe ich mit demselben Zertifikat signiert. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich das Problem weiter untersuchen soll?


----------



## CaptnHaddock (19. Apr 2007)

Hi,

so gehts mir auch! Habe alle Bibliotheken signiert und trotzdem dasselbe Problem. Jetzt aber was kurioses: jeder 2. Versuch etwa startet das Programm!!
Habe ich einen Java-Blinker programmiert? geht...geht nicht...geht...

Hagel und Granaten!


----------

